

Turkey Hijacking IP addresses for popular Global DNS providers - GeoHong
http://www.bgpmon.net/turkey-hijacking-ip-addresses-for-popular-global-dns-providers/

======
asaddhamani
This is taking censorship to a whole new level. Whats next? Are they gonna
hijack the IPs for Google, Facebook, Tor exits, and everything else?

